# Trunk button on key fob



## austerlitz (Aug 15, 2018)

Recently bought a 2018 Tiguan SE, so no power lift gate. I was wondering what the trunk open button on the key fob does? Does it open the trunk, or does it just unlock the trunk? Do I have to double press it? Do I have to press and hold for multiple seconds? In the manual, I can't really see any answer. Searched the forum and only found a thread on the GTI forum from 2016, so thought I would ask. Thanks!


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

If you get a hatch pop-up kit and code to open it, that's what that button is for. At least that's what I did on my MK7. VW made only one variation of the key fob so for those with auto opening features it works but not for us lower trim level owners.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Well there's two variations right? One with remote start and one without. But yeah the open hatch button is just unused.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

Does anyone make the pop truck kit for ours yet?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

